# MacBook Pro 13 classique encore dans le coup ?



## aalex7078 (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Voulant switcher pour un mac et étant étudiant (petit budget), j'ai pensé au MacBook pro classique mais est-ce une bonne affaire ? Va t-il durer longtemps ou sera t-il vite obsolète ?
De plus avec tous les problèmes des modelés Retina (taches,trackpad,etc...) et inconvénients propre aux retina (images floues sur les nombreux sites non optimisés) les Retina ne me donne pas envie.

Bref est-ce encore un bon choix ? Ou dois-je me tourner vers un iPad Air ou attendre un hypothétique iPad Pro 13 pouces avec clavier (plus pratique)  ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## aalex7078 (16 Décembre 2013)

pas d'avis ? Peut-être devrais-je attendre de voir ce qu'il en sera pour l'iPad Pro en 2014 avant de me décider ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2013)

Les avis sont dans l'autre fil que tu as créé, sur le même sujet :rateau:


----------



## aalex7078 (16 Décembre 2013)

Les avis tous azimuts sont bons à prendre.

Un autre point de vue coté iPad aurait été bien aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Décembre 2013)

Comment veut tu que l'on te réponde:

On ne sait pas pourquoi faire? (Le plus important)

On ne connaît pas ton budget...

On ne connaît pas grand chose en fait... Du coup, comment te conseiller?
Un Mac ou un ipad, ce n'est pas la même chose, pas pour les mêmes usages...

Du coup, si je dois te conseiller, je dirais les 2 en même temps... Le Mac faisant un bon poste de travail a la maison, l'iPad servant a la mobilité a la perfection....


----------



## thierry37 (29 Décembre 2013)

C'est vrai qu'on sait pas ce que tu en feras. 

En supposant que c'est juste pour les études, prise de cours, mail et web le soir. 

Prends toi un MacBook Air, i5 8Go et 128Go
Et tu es tranquille pour longtemps. 

Et oublie pas de l'acheter à prix étudiant. 
(Ou même avec l'Apple On Campus si tu es dans la bonne université )


----------

